# NEW Environmentally Friendly Auto Care Products



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

*EnviroCare Automotive products* * - Go Green - Keep It Clean*






































*ENVIRO-WASH*
Enzyme based car shampoo
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Enviro-Wash_1.html

*ENVIRO-WAX*
Polymer / carnauba biodegrable sealant 
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Enviro-Wax_1.html

*FINISH DETAILER*
Biodegradable spray wax & cleaner
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Finish_Detailer_1.html

*INTERIOR CLEANER*
Solvent free, biodegradable non corrisive interior cleaner
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Interior_Cleaner_1.html

*TIRE & WHEEL CLEANER*
Acid free, non corrosive, biodegradable cleaner
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Tire_Wheel_Cleaner_1.html

Brand new to market range - all priced at £10.95 each less your DW discount :thumb:

Regards

Matt


----------

